# In Vivarium Heat Mat



## argy1997 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am close to finishing my vivarium which I am putting together by buying bits from different places, anyway, to the point. I have heard conflicting opinions as to whether you can put a heat mat inside a wooden vivarium, I just wondered what you guys thought as it would work out a lot cheaper if I did it that way. It would be put under reptile carpet in a leopard gecko vivarium.
Thank you.


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

Not the best idear! as reptile or liquid's can still come into contact with heat mat / electric, would recommend heat mat tobe used under glass / plastic etc, don't want fryed lizard now do we!!!:whistling2:


----------



## argy1997 (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah, i thought that so i am going to go with a ceramic heat bulb


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

argy1997 said:


> I am close to finishing my vivarium which I am putting together by buying bits from different places, anyway, to the point. I have heard conflicting opinions as to whether you can put a heat mat inside a wooden vivarium, I just wondered what you guys thought as it would work out a lot cheaper if I did it that way. It would be put under reptile carpet in a leopard gecko vivarium.
> Thank you.


*Hello*
*It is fine to place a heat mat inside wooden vivarium in conjunction with a thermostat for a leopard gecko it is how i heat all of mine and how nearly all of the leopard gecko keepers on the lizard section heat theirs.*
*Obviously there are other ways to heat a vivarium but i find heat mats work best for me.*
*Heres a link to a guide i wrote for putting together a basic leopard gecko vivarium.*
*Basic leopard gecko setup guide*
*You will get a lot more responses if you post in the lizard section*


----------



## argy1997 (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you for that, would it be okay under reptile carpet?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

argy1997 said:


> thank you for that, would it be okay under reptile carpet?


*I don't use reptile carpet myself but i know some people use it with no problems Heat transfers fine and is perfectly safe as long as you use a thermostat.*
*Have heard some people say that their Leos sometimes look as if they get their claws caught in it.*
*best to put a post up in the lizard section to get a broader view from other members who use reptile carpet.*


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You have had (and always will have) good advice from Yellrat


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Morpheus Pythons said:


> Not the best idear! as reptile or liquid's can still come into contact with heat mat / electric, would recommend heat mat tobe used under glass / plastic etc, don't want fryed lizard now do we!!!:whistling2:



If giving out advice it is best to give out correct advice :whistling2:. If a heat mat was going to electrocute whatever came into contact with it should any liquid get on it then they wouldn't be allowed to be sold now would they? Heat mats are a sealed unit & are perfectly safe to use when used in conjunction with a thermostat :2thumb:. It will not "fry" the lizard when used correctly with a thermostat :2thumb:. 

As above ^^^, follow Yellrats advice :2thumb:.


----------



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

argy1997 said:


> yeah, i thought that so i am going to go with a ceramic heat bulb


Best to use a heat mat if you can. Leopard geckos take in heat through their bellies which helps them digest their food. Heating slate or rock from a lamp might work but will also cost more. 20W heat mat vs 60W bulb...


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

argy1997 said:


> thank you for that, would it be okay under reptile carpet?


Hello! I used reptile carpet when I first got my leos, but have changed to slate tiles because their claws got caught every now and then, and I noticed if they took food from it, their teeth could also get caught! Slate looks better too, in my opinion. 

And I use a heat mat inside the vivarium, under the slate. Welcome to the world of geckos!


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

what about the heat mat under snad and the such substrates? would that work?


----------

